# Social Benefits for South African citizens



## pdesjard (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there,
I´m a SA´n citizen but have lived and worked abroad for many years and am now contemplating returing to SA permanently. Can anyone tell me what are the present levels of unemployment benefits and other social benefits one is entitled to as a S:African citizen ?
Thanks for any reliable feedback, Peter


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

pdesjard said:


> Hi there,
> I´m a SA´n citizen but have lived and worked abroad for many years and am now contemplating returing to SA permanently. Can anyone tell me what are the present levels of unemployment benefits and other social benefits one is entitled to as a S:African citizen ?
> Thanks for any reliable feedback, Peter


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::spit::spit:
Thanks Peter haven't laughed like that for a while.

Unemployment (UIF) is available on a sliding scale for about 3 months after you have worked for a certain amount of time (about a year or two I think). It used to be 1 month salary, then 50%, then 25% or something like that. Unfortuanatley due to the recession and mismanagement even the unemployed are not getting what they are entitled to.

Other social benefits:
"Free" hospitals..... don't bother, you NEED private medical insurance.
No subsidised public transport.
Government schools are 95% laughable but there are a few gems about.
*You get nothing for nothing! If you don't fend for yourself you will perish! *


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you, I too burst out laughing.
There aint any.
old age pension is about a ZAR1000 a month , when I was there last month I was stunned at how much things had increased by.
go to pickandpay.co.za on google, register for online shopping an do a bogus monthly shop, you can total and cancel at the checkout.
methinks you will be stunned.


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

pdesjard said:


> Hi there,
> I´m a SA´n citizen but have lived and worked abroad for many years and am now contemplating returing to SA permanently. Can anyone tell me what are the present levels of unemployment benefits and other social benefits one is entitled to as a S:African citizen ?
> Thanks for any reliable feedback, Peter


Things have definately gotten more expensive, but that's a world wide thing. For the most part salary increases have beaten inflatation (which has been relatively very low the past few years) significantly. So while south Africa may no longer seems so cheap to visiters like DakX, it's more affordable for the average person working here than before. Of course the ran is also over valued.

For the average South African socially you get a very token social service package. It's all very biast to the very poor who get free houses, free medical care, free medicines (includign ARV's), grant for single mothers. old age pensions etc. 

But then again we live a far superior lifestyle to the west, so even with paying medical aid etc you still win.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

The inflation rate over the past 5 years as reflected in the goods you buy in the store is certainly far higher than roosters "low" ("which has been relatively very low the past few years")
especially when it comes to Groceries.
obviously, if you are going to live on Mieliemeel and Chicken walkie talkies(chicken legs and beaks), it might well be the "basket of goods" reported on.


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Daxk said:


> The inflation rate over the past 5 years as reflected in the goods you buy in the store is certainly far higher than roosters "low" ("which has been relatively very low the past few years")
> especially when it comes to Groceries.
> obviously, if you are going to live on Mieliemeel and Chicken walkie talkies(chicken legs and beaks), it might well be the "basket of goods" reported on.


Increase in salaries has beaten inflation. South Africa not being cheap (relative to before) is just a reflection of our neo "BRIC" status. (major developing economy)/ 

The rand remains firm and the demand for goods increases because of increased wealth so things get more expensive. Simple economics. You will find the same thing in Brazil for example.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Of course the salaries are beating inflation, if they don't everyone strikes for weeks on end and they get what they want... even if the government can't afford it.

Most non governemntal businesses, that I know of, give between 3-5% if anything at all. 

What were the techers striking for... 8.5% and R1000 housing allowance a month... which govt anywhere can afford that? If you take the average salary of about R10 000 that means a 10% increase for housing and a further 8.5%... of the few million paying tax where is the money going to come from.


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

zambezi.king said:


> Of course the salaries are beating inflation, if they don't everyone strikes for weeks on end and they get what they want... even if the government can't afford it.
> 
> Most non governemntal businesses, that I know of, give between 3-5% if anything at all.
> 
> What were the techers striking for... 8.5% and R1000 housing allowance a month... which govt anywhere can afford that? If you take the average salary of about R10 000 that means a 10% increase for housing and a further 8.5%... of the few million paying tax where is the money going to come from.


Inflation is at record lows. Salaries are fetching record increases (no ways is 3-4 % average...try 10!). South African economy is growing at +4% while the "first world" lags behind. Don't worry about us ok ? worry about yourselves.

Ps : teachers make closer to 14k a month (starting) plus benefits. 

2000 us $ a month. And they're considered very low paid. Get with the times folks. 

It may seem expensive to you fossils who used to live here, but peoples salaries increase a lot each year.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

10%... no-one I know has got 10% since Noah fell of the bus. No-one!

Who is the "us" and the "yourselves" you talk of?


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

zambezi.king said:


> 10%... no-one I know has got 10% since Noah fell of the bus. No-one!
> 
> Who is the "us" and the "yourselves" you talk of?


You obviously don't know anyone working for the thriving S.A multi nationals. 

I agree some haven't gotten 10%. But not many. And none have gotten 3 % !!


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry not part of the gravy train crowd... I actually work for a living (incidently for a thriving multi national). Many have lost jobs, many have taken pay cuts, many have had wages frozen and a few lucky ones get a few percent... 10% is not the norm... you are fibbing agin.


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

You need to earn a good salary - 30 to 40K net per month - to live here. Social benefits are being eaten up by the many who are unskilled and have a slim chance of finding a job.

It's best to find out what you can earn here. There are lots and lots and lots of jobs for certain skilled categories - finance, IT, middle-to-senior management, medical personnel. If you fall into one of those categories contact a few personnel agencies and get further info. 

Social Benefits? Forget it!


----------

